# Angulation



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

Between all the german shepherd lines wich one has the best angulation?
Or what angulation should the gsds have?
The wgsl gsds should be more or less angulated?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Your question is a double edged sword...lol It depends on your personal preference and what venue you are planning on working your dog in. Conformation - then you want extreme angulation (not my cup of tea). Companion events - I'd go with more moderate/less angulation in either show or working lines. 

The breed standard calls for angulation and if you want to learn more about it, Linda Shaw's book is excellent in showing and describing the total dog in conformation/structure and movement. Judges in conformation have continued to increase the angulation by putting up extreme dogs, because of the "flying trot" and the extended reach in front and rear. Many years ago, I watched a video on conformation that evaluated several different dogs showing the gaiting. When gaiting and with full extension of the fore and rear limbs, the point of the tip of the nose and the tip of the front toes when fully extended, should be a straight line up and down. What you see now in the AKC Ring is that the front feet are 2-3 inches in front of the nose. That increased angulation also, in the rear legs, makes them strike the ground clear up on the hocks and not with the pads of the foot, and overlapping the placement of the front foot bby several inches . It almost looks like paddling in, with the rear legs to get the full movement. This isn't and has never been correct in the breed.

Unfortunately many of the WGSL's have followed the American lines with the extreme angulation and lower rear end. (Note - not all are that way...)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Definitely a hot button topic. 

There aren't different standards for the WGSL's, ASL's, WL's etc. There's only one standard and it doesn't change based on where a dog originated from, who its ancestors were, or whether or not its ancestors competed in the ring or in working trials. What changes is how judges and breeders interpret the standard.

The "best" angulation is the one that most closely matches the breed standard for the GSD and the goal of every GSD breeder should be to produce dogs that most closely represent that standard.


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

In my opinion some wgsl are too much angulated and sone wl aren't enough


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

This is a wgsl, son of Margaman yan, and I think this is a perfect angulation (he is 1 years old)








(photo from IG)

And this is a really perfect czech wl with a perfect stucture


----------

